# bench weight to body weight ratio



## snap (Sep 21, 2004)

just wondering what everyones 8rep bench press weight is?? but in copmarison to your body weight?? the instructor at my gym today had a friendly word to see if i was taking aas!!!! i know he was only looking out for me as im only 17 so hes gona be carefull but when i asked him why he thought i was he said it was cause i was benching 150% of my body weight. im not a big lad by any means before i stopped training last year i was 11stone after a year but im now down to 9 1/2 just starting again! im not of a gud muscley build naturally but i do have broad shoulders and triceps naturaly. and im wondering if i should be able to press that much for 3sets of 8 reps normally just failing on the last rep of the last set. i no its not a lot of physicall weight compared to what some of you guys do but its almost double my body weight! is this special????  lol

also hackskii you seem to be the man to talk 2 about nutrition. if you get a spare minuite could you knock me up a basic diet plan for a week?? i no its alot 2 ask but i suck with nutrition and have no idea of how much or what food i need to be eating over than the obvious bits! any helo would be greatly appreciated might evehn send ya a few beers 2 say thanx lolol

cheers guys


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

let me get this straight, your 9.5 stone and he asked if you were on AAS, you should of said, "does it look like it you ASS" 

i'll get my coat....


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

i can bench about 75kg for 3x8, so about 10kg under BW. benching is my weak point by a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooong way though.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I weigh 202 and do 7 reps with 275 (when the shoulder was not injured).

I used to do about 150% above my weight.

Yah, snap I can give you something to chew on. Where do you live in the UK or States? We have similar foods but not the same.

1 week diets are too short tho and if you were going to diet were you looking to gain or lose weight?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

275=125kg 7RM = about a 135-140kg 1RM

nice bench hackskii. well done mate.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks its my best lift.

Just recouperating my shoulder.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

cool. godspeed with your recovery.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

lol i just read this and thought god he must have read my post as i was writting it, the be nice part, but hey lets not get too pally.


----------



## snap (Sep 21, 2004)

lol true! i fink he was jst checking i wasnt starting them or anything i mean i got no problem with any one that wants to use em but its nice 2 know he cares 

ah thats cool then so bout 150%all gud! next step shoulder press my body weight! then i can pull off some of those every so sexy handstand pressups lolol:cool:

im in the uk mate. dont worry bout exact brands or anything il just find the nearest substitue with the same values. lolol i no i was just gona keep repeatin it for a few weeks! saves u time! im looking to gain weight and im working night shifts so lunch cant be huge more just small meals spread out if poss coz my stomache ent used 2 food at 4 am lol

cheers for all the help guys


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

thats really good, your lifting that is, ive been training a while but my strength to weight ratio isnt all that good,lol prob down to the fact that i have to much bf, but im working on that.

But my strength has come on a bit recently, so hopefully i,ll be posting the same as you in a while, keep up the good work.


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Handstand pressups are *much* easier than a bodyweight military press (standing).


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

GoldenArrow said:


> Handstand pressups are *much* easier than a bodyweight military press (standing).


 you do them down my gym , they,d **** themselves at you,honestly, but then you could always complete your workout in the kitchen at home whilst waiting for the blender finishing up that tuna, mustard, peanut butter, n sweet potatoe smoothy .


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

john33 said:


> you do them down my gym , they,d **** themselves at you,honestly, but then you could always complete your workout in the kitchen at home whilst waiting for the blender finishing up that tuna, mustard, peanut butter, n sweet potatoe smoothy .


I don't like mustard. And I was always the gym weirdo (I think the getting results bit was what made me different!)


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

it was a little humour, you know joke, fun, laugh, mate were all here to learn and get results, if i offended it wasnt meant to but hey ive been around gyms pretty much on and off most of my adult life, i have never seen anyone do them in a gym, and as this is the only forum i use ive never heard any of the more experienced boys in here in fact ive not heard anyone in here suggest these or say they do these.So if your happy with being the gym weirdo thats cool with me, now im entitled to my opinion and if i like i,ll voice it, if im serious it,ll be written like that, in a more serious manner, if its written in a jocular fashion and you cant translate that then theres nothing i can do about it, ive not had any other problems in here with anyone else, so grow a sense of humour or dont reply to any of my posts . ( happy face, denotes good mood, friendly person, man of peace).  .


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

john, i think GA wasn't offended by your post. his was in jest too if you read it again. handstand pressups rule, but your right, you do get some funny looks.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

James.Titor said:


> john, i think GA wasn't offended by your post. his was in jest too if you read it again. handstand pressups rule, but your right, you do get some funny looks.


I agree. He was with you not against


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i can normally see that i guess i just failed this time, sorry, and thanks to james n winger for pointing that out to me, dont i feel like the asshole lol .


----------



## snap (Sep 21, 2004)

cheers jon33 im sure ul get there to! i think its partly due to working in a warehouse all week so im doing a lot of heavy bulk lifting constantly plus my workout! yeah ud get strange looks doin em in the gym lol but there like driving a ferrari to women it puts u in the "elite" group lol


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

What if it is an all male gym?..............lol.


----------



## snap (Sep 21, 2004)

lol well then am in trouble lol  once i can do em theyl def be a show off trick for the pub lol on par with doing 1arm chin ups tipping a car over on ur own (always usefull lol) anyways if by sum odd chance i wanted aas for medical research only of course were would i get them?? lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

winger said:


> What if it is an all male gym?..............lol.


 what i was meaning my gym is all big guys, i just thought it would be kinda amusing


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Quote:

Originally Posted by john33

you do them down my gym , they,d **** themselves at you,honestly, but then you could always complete your workout in the kitchen at home whilst waiting for the blender finishing up that tuna, mustard, peanut butter, n sweet potatoe smoothy .



GoldenArrow said:


> I don't like mustard. And I was always the gym weirdo (I think the getting results bit was what made me different!)


See....the joke is....the only reason I wouldn't do it is that I dont like.....never mind... 

For a second I was worried that no-one else would get it....let's be honest, 'James' isn't much backup on this forum is he!  Bloody time travellers.

Just hope I've not got any negative CP from it...like last time, when I posted "Muscle soreness doesnt indicate growth" and got negative feedback! ****s



Ps. ^^all in humour.

Pps. ^ spelt right.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well muscle soreness is no indication of muscle growth and I cant believe someone gave you negative points for that one.

You grow in your sleep, not the gym anyways.

I just gave you some reputation and mine outweighted the other by 10 times

Gheers GP


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Woohoo!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)




----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

I just added a sig....I can't see it, can anyone else??


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cheers Alex, is that it?


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Well it's there *now* obviously!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looks like you put alot of thought in that sig mate............lol


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

and im happy for you ga


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

GoldenArrow, now all you need is a good avatar and you will be in there. You could use Killers old one. That is still the cuttest.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> GoldenArrow, now all you need is a good avatar and you will be in there. You could use Killers old one. That is still the cuttest.


i have been looking for another avatar, but havnt found one yet  You can have it if you like arrow


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

I like your avatar Killer. It is kinda masculan, but you didn't hear that from me


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Avatar..


----------

